# My lathe just got cheaper.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a customer with an Ethan Allen dinning set that has these spoke back chairs and one of the spokes broke.

I had to wait on my lathe to get here for a week, and now that it's here I turned several and decided the one out of maple works the best.

The finish is a gel coat and it matches almost perfectly.

75$ repair just brought the price of my new lathe down a bit.

here is before, as you can see it broke at a bad spot. 
I doweled the spoke together with a 1/4 walnut dowel and reused the screw. 
I made the button myself and when the glue dries I'll chisle it off and touch it up.


















After


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job Russ.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Shane, it came out better than I expected.


----------



## MadGerman (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Very nice fix indeed…... Before you know it the lathe will pay for itself….....


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

A great repair, I think your customer is going to be thrilled.


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My rocking chair just broke in the same area , but it wasn't a clean break. Nice fix on yours though , Russell : )


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

In the spirit of piling on… very nice work. It looks perfect.


----------

